# Monitor Display Sideways 90 Degrees



## drudushku (Jan 15, 2008)

Hi!

My co-worker (I swear :smile has somehow changed her monitor display to rotate 90 degrees so that everything is sideways. She doesn't know how she made this happen and I can't figure out how to undo it. I tried the settings buttons on the monitor itself, but they don't allow you to rotate the display. 

Can anyone advise me as to how to fix this, please?

Thank you!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

just turn your monitor sideways, however if that is not an option 

Try pressing CTRL+ALT+Up Arrow. 
Or 
Check your adapter properties for screen rotation settings. 
Right click the Desktop, click Properties > Advanced tab


----------



## drudushku (Jan 15, 2008)

CTRL ALT and the arrow worked like a charm! Thank you!!!


----------

